# Update on Daisy, We Might be on to Something~ PICS



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I went out to albon all 11 goats and 2 llamas tonight - and got everyone but the baby llama. She just would not cooperate, so I am waiting for hubby to get home cause he is stronger then I and can help me to catch her and put 30cc of Albon down her throut.

Anyway, when I gave daisy her's - to my surprise - her udder has doubled since last night. It is now the size of a small cantalope! No colestrum yet. Knowing my luck I will not be able to go to town on Christmas eve cause I will be to nervous.

She started with barely a palm a week or so ago, then a whole hand ful about a week ago - and over flowing handful last night and a small cantalope tonight. 

He ligaments are still there - but funny enough I could NEVER feel them before, and now they are promonant. The muscle or fat, what ever it is around the tail is not there, it seems like it has disappeared, and I can feel almost all around her tail bone under the skin. The ligaments are definately not as defined as they have been. 

I felt her belly infront of her udder, but she was a bit tense. I felt a baby move 1 time and that was it. Couldn't tell if she was soft there or not cause of her being tense.

What do you all think? Do you think she will make it to the " thought her due date was January 28th" or do you think that she will go before that?

This is her second freshning. We know that she has two in their, at least that is what we thought we saw on ultrasound. She had a single her first time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she sounds closer then January 28th. Could be before Christmas or just after the new year. But I say with in 7-14 days.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be wonderful if she kidded before the 2nd, as I am now off of work until the e2nd, so I can monitor her a little closer. 

I would love to have them now so that I do not have to take leave after the holiday!! Hahaha~


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that would be awesome if she did go when it was convenient. 

I do believe she is close - I did tell you before that I believed her to have a month to go, I think I am pretty much on target so far.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!!! I cant wait!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mine usually start bagging up 4-6 weeks before their due date. I have a couple of does who have gooop 2 weeks before their due date and go back and forth with their ligaments. The last kidding the only signs she showed was that she had a bag and the night before a little stringing goop. Her ligaments were still there even at 8 am the next morning and she kidded around noon.
So it's hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!!! What a change! I am so happy that she is changing so quickly. Stacey, I know she is hoping you are right.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah and if I am wrong I better duck


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, 

You don't have to worry! I am just taking opinions, and holding no one to nothing! LOL~

Heck, you all can't even touch her - so its just thoughts! But I love hearing everyones opinion. I just got up, so I am going to check and see if there is any bag difference.

We are fixin to go to town, so we will be gone all day - PLEASE no kids when I get home - wait till tommorrow or later when I am home all day~


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm gonna be the oddball here and say that with that much progression with her udder, she'll be delivering in the next week....make sure you keep us posted!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She is definatly getting CLOSE.I'm out of school till the 3rd so she better go before then.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

December 23rd,

No change in udder today - not quite as pushy and grumpy as usual. 

Eating well, was fine with me touching her udder today and lifting her tail. Dry under tail - no discharge.

last night felt babies moving like crazy. Did not feel much tonight, but wanted to get in with hubby and kids to watch a movie before the kids leave tomorrow and don't come back till the 3rd.

Will let you know what I find tommorrow!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The week before my does kid I always see/feel the babies move, I never have before then.

Sounds like she should go within the next couple weeks though, good luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Christmas night update - 

Her udder has not really grown much - but is "fuller" feeling. Still no colestrum. 

She is starting to stay out of everyones way though.

ChaCha is a bit puffier, but no discharge. 

Did not feel babies move tonight, but it was snowing and very cold, so did not give it, but a minute. 

Ligaments are softer then they were last night, but still totally intact.

Please goatie - give me babies by the 1st, since I go back to work on the 2nd!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is keeping you on your toes. 

I hope you aren't "milking" her to check for colostrum by doing that you are removing the plug that keeps bacteria out and she could get mastitis. best to leave the testing of the milk to after she kids.

If you aren't milking her then disregard my concern.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There is one sure way you can go by with her udder, without expressing milk from her....when they bag up tight AND the teat goes from "flat" looking to filled, they usually kid in a few days when the teats are filled with milk. At least my experienced girls are like this.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, 

No I am not milking her, just checking to see if the black plug thing is there still on her teat, and then if they are firm or still soft. 

She has kidded and was milked prior to me getting her, but I am going to measure her to her weathers today, as she is tiny, and I want to be able for you all to know what I am talking about in proportion with I say how big her udder is. 

I was laying in bed thinking about that last night. But it was way to cold to go back out and measure last night! LOL~


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok just checking. I have just heard people actually milking to check for colostrum and I had to ask.

My Mia is 15" at the withers so I know tiny


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I measured her tonight and she is 14.5 inches, almost 15. 

She is still eating good, but still alittle jumpy. She used to be so sweet, but you can tell that she is staying away from everyone so she doesn't get butted during feeding, so I started pulling her out of the pen and feeding in the stall.

She is doing really well.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

1/4/08

Daisy seems to have dropped today. Her belly is hanging down more then it was. Also, her tail and hip bones are more prominent then they ever were. 

She has had a bit of crusties on her tail for the last few days. Still eating, but not as much, and not as pushy. Seems to be just standing around alot.

Bag is about the same, hasn't become any bigger, but the size of a grapefruit, and about 2/3 full.

Ligaments are there but hard to find and thinner, but not gone. 

I told hubby that I thought that she may have had a few small contractions, but I am really not for certain. I am going to go check on her before bed. I am seriously thinking about putting her in the kidding stall at night. I am getting a little worried, as the boys, are constantly putting their nose in her butt or rubbing their heads (gently) along her stomach and she seems to be getting annoyed.

One thing that does concern me is that I am not feeling any baby movement. I am not sure if that is because she does tend to tense up a bit when I am petting her.

Do you think it would be a good idea to put her in the seperate pen at night with a friend from about 10 pm till 8 am??


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about not feeling baby movement. On some does you can feel it, some you can't.
Do you have a buddy that can go with her in the kidding stall? If you don't and she hasn't actually lost her ligs, I wouldn't do it probably. It might do more harm than good.

Excited for you!! She is sounding pretty close! Maybe within a week .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She has somewhat alienated herself the last week or so. She isn't really buddying with anyone, but I do have a calm goat that is scared of her that it might be a good bonding time for them, or her pregnant friend.

I really do hope she goes soon, as I am so worried about her kidding with me not being here, in the snow and rain, and all 10 other goats around her, which NO ONE else has ever kidded before, except her. And, I have NO IDEA what I am doing, as these will be the first babies here!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

You will do fine . My first kidding went smooth as heck.... perfectly beautiful twin bucklings that hit the ground nursing, I swear! You will do fine. When my doe kidded I didn't have TGS or GW or anything! You are well informed . And if you have a problem we are here for you!

You said that you do have someone you could put in with her.. so I would probably do it . I would just hate for her to get more stressed not being able to see anyone (though I wouldn't do the one that is scared of her... that might be worse than no one at all).

Good Luck!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh gosh - I am getting nervous!!!!

I went out to check Daisy one last time before bed to make a final decision if tonight was the night to start locking her up at night.

I did not turn on any barn lights (it is pitch black out there) and I only opened the bottom half of my barn door and snuck in. I came around the corner to where all the goats and llamas bed down for the night, to find everyone huddled up (it was cute) except Daisy. She was standing out by herself. She instantly came over to me (that is different then how she had been acting.) 

I rubbed down her back and along the side of her. She turned, and my whole hand was "slimed". I then tried to find her ligaments, and I could not find a thing. 

I really thought that I was just "not wanting to find them as if my brain was set on babies", but I decided anyways that I was going to start seperating her at night.

I went and put clean hay down for her, plugged in the heat light and checked the warmth and height, filled 2 water buckets, gave 2 bins of Alfalfa pellets down, put her edible hay up on the milking stand (to big to move it out) and then brought her and her prego friend Fiona in to the stall. They are happy as can be in there. And Fiona didn't try to bite be when I touched her belly.

I checked again for ligaments, and I still can't find her right at all, and I don't think I felt the left, and if it was the lig, it was barely there.

I am on pins and needles.... is she ...... isn't she...... am I just wanting the babies so bad my mind is playing tricks on me LOL?? Well, at least I know that she is safe and in the pen with Fiona. I will be up on and off all night - I can tell already!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

sounds like she is close, the slime you felt may have been her plug. What color as it? The babies usually stop moving a lot 12 to 24 hours before they are born so that part is normal. 
Hope everything goes smoothly
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I was a couple days off............

Sounds like tonight or tomorrow.  :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I locked her up at about 9:30 last night and it is now 6:30 am, and nothing happened over night. I just went out with her, and she was laying under the heat light just snoozing away. She did not seem to be contracting at all.

I let her and Fiona into the big area, but I will go out and check on her every hour during the day. I think I may have become overly excited - but who knows!

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very few goats actually kid at night.

once she looses her ligaments (like they are GONE GONE) and if she lost her plug she should kid with in 24 hours - but this isnt always the case.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey, 

I will check her again in an hour or so. It is still dark dark here. If I still can not feel anything, I will put the girls back in the kidding pen and let them hang out.

I am just so scared that I am over reacting. I would feel so stupid!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't think you are over reacting Allison! She does sound very close. I think it was a very wise decision to put her in the stall last night.
Keep an eye on her! I am going to bet that you will have babies today or tomorrow . YAY!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is 11:20 am here, and I just came back in from the pen. I tried to find ligs again, and was unsuccessful. I am not sure if they are so soft and stringy that I can not feel them or if they truely are gone completely.

She is not anymore swollen in the back end her bag has not become any bigger. She is mainly standing around, but she is munching a very little and chewing her cud. I did not see any obvious contractions on her, but she is urinating a little bit all the time, and her breaths are short and fast. Not sure if that is just from pregnancy or early labor. 

I am going to be so happy when I have 1 birthing experience under my belt so that I know what I am doing.

When I went into the area by the barn door going to the birthing stall, she came in and stood by the door, looked at me, and started talking. When I walked to the door, she was lining up to get out the door into the birthing pen. So I let her in there, and got her buddy, Fiona, and put them in there. I plugged the heat light back in also. She ate a few bites of alfalfa pellets and that was it.

I will check on her in a bit.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oooh, squatting and peeing alot! That sounds really close! Some of my girls do that right before they kid.
One time my goats and I were out for a walk in the woods. My Harmony was VERY pregnant. We were walking across this wooden bridge, and she squatted all of a sudden and I thought she peed.. but it was really quick, and it was thick (obviously birthing fluids). It was really strange but that evening she delivered. So, that really makes me think that Daisy is close!
I would definitely keep watching her! You are doing a great job.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Katherine for being so supportive. I am just real nervous. After this one - I'll be a pro and just take a valium! LOL!

My hubby is laughing at me cause I am always out there, but yet, when I was sleeping this morning, and she was in the big pen, he said that he saw her by the fence - so obviously he was watching her to....hehehe!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

You are so welcome . I am glad I am here to help you.. I hope to be on a lot today, so I will keep checking. If you feel like something is going wrong let us know! I have kidded out more goats than I can count, so I am pretty good at it by now.

LOL yeah! Haha it is so funny when people do stuff like that... weirdos . They tease ya for something and then they do the same thing! I know plenty of people that do that.. LOL.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, my doe is squatting a lot too and her ligs are the same as your doe's!!! They have either been completely gone or so soft that I can't feel them...been this way for about 3 weeks now I believe! I too have only one kidding under my belt but I read a lot and learn a lot from my mentors...it helps a lot!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah - with this being my first - I am so nervous. I think I have watched more goat births and looked at more goat birth websites then anyone on this planet. 

I was the same way when I had my first child. I read and watched so much, that when she was born, I knew what was wrong before the doctor told me and he was amazed that I knew what was happening. But it made me feel alot better, because I knew that she would be ok.

I guess I just need to take a breath and relax - as my hubby said - "they have been having babies in the wild for how long now??"


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> guess I just need to take a breath and relax - as my hubby said - "they have been having babies in the wild for how long now??"


That sounds just like my hubby!! He's the one in the house listening on the moniter just so he can laugh at me coaching my girls! The squatting alot and just dribbling are signs that her babies are getting into position...I'm excited with you, I still have to wait on Binky and it sure sounds like Daisy is gonna be a mom before she is!

When she starts pawing the bedding and licking your hand as far as she can reach she's ready to go!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to tell you all this so that you can laugh just as hard as I did!!

Ok - my step son and step daughter took off all the ornaments from the tree a bit ago, so that I can get ready to feed it to the goats today - anyway, they had to take all the stuff out to the garage so I asked her to look in the birthing stall to see how she was doing. 

When she came back in she was laughing really hard. SHe said that when she looked in she saw this little black thing curled up in the stall and was so happy that she thought that Daisy had had a baby.

Well, the "black thing" looked up and it was the barn cat. She felt so stupid.

I guess that that shows she is just as excited as I am!

I am going to go check the girls now - I will let you know.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL! I have done that too. Those kitties sure do like to be tricky!

Yay! I hope she goes soon, I am on pins and needles for ya too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*I'm Panicing!!!*

oh gosh - I think we might be on to something - I am attaching a few pics for you to look at.

I went out into the kidding pen and she got up and walked over to me sitting on the milking stand and was rubbing my hand and letting me pet her. Usually when I go to pet her belly she will tense up and turn away. But this time she let me. Then she went over under the heat light and layed down looking over at me. She then started chewing her cud so hard and fast. She has let out a few grunts and groans. I checked her tail and it is wet again, and noticed the cha cha is way swollen compared to before and open more.

Also when she was laying down, I was petting her belly, rubbing her sides, lifting her tail for pictures, and sliding my hand under her belly and she didn't move. Now Fiona on the other hand (the mainly black one that is due in just over 2 months) is standing next to her, shaking partly because I am in the stall, but she knows something weird is going on. When I got up to leave, Daisy did get up and start calling as I walked out.

Joe Dirt and Mamma Llama are on the otherside of the wall (open slits) talking to her and mama is watching what is going on. It is so cute.

I came in to download these pics for you all, but I think that I am going to take my homework out and sit out there with her for a bit. I am working on my Bachelor's degree right now.

I showed hubby the pics and he thinks she is close - but what does he know - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It may be awhile before she gets down to business. Her allowing you to be touchy feely with her is a sign that she is heading into labor. When she starts to grind her teeth and does alot of yawning it usually means that contractions are starting. At least thats how my girls start out. Hope youcan get some of your homework done, believe me I know how it feels to sit with a laboring girl!! Every little noise/sound has you up and looking! lol. Look for a "blob" of slime that will turn into a long strand...delivery will come close afterwards. BTW...Get the coffee on, your in for a long night!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a feeling it will be a really long night / weekend! I just really hope that she can pop them out by the end of the weekend, or wait until next weekend - LOL! I know that is in my dreams - but we will see!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies soon!!! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep Allison! She definitely appears to be going in to labor! Yay!!!! But like Liz said.. it might be awhile. So try to stay calm, and don't get too worked up! LOL I know that is hard to do.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just took a 1 minute video on her but I am not sure how I can post it. It has her grunting and her chewing really fast. Usually if I give her the good hay, she will gobble it up out of my hand, and she won't touch it.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you have photobucket? If you do it should be pretty easy.. otherwise I am not sure how. Hopefully Stacey will be on here soon.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

You also could email it to me and I can post it for you.
My email is [email protected]


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - I am trying to figure out how to get it off of my camera -


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh that is always fun  lol. I hate that...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok - got it.....

Can you pm me your email address and I will email it to you through my ranch email account? I noticed while I was watching it, I had to have my volume turned ALL the way up to hear her breathing. You can hear one of my dogs whining about half way through it, and Daisy stopped chewing her cud.

Thanks
Al


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

haha! Just saw your email address above. Can you tell I am paniced?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL Yes I just PM'ed it


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Stay calm!! It is going to be fine, and it will be wonderful


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My yahoo is still trying to attach the video.

I am trying to get an account at photobucket right now to try to post it that way


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok  Sounds good.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Has her belly dropped yet? I may have missed that post if it did  She sure is getting really poochy though, good luck!! Babies soon!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep Sarah she said that her belly did drop.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she snubbed the hay but ate her grain, I'd say you should have some kids coming in the wee hours of Sunday morning! All goats are different but Daisy sure is giving the same signs mine do before they give birth. Mine will eat their grain but not their hay a few hours before they deliver. Tilly chews her cud hard and fast while Bootsie will leisurely chew and grunt.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, photobucket is not working. It sits at 50% uploaded says "encoding" and will not move past that.

I just went out and fed everyone. She went over to her pellets, but wouldn't eat them, just pushed them around with her nose. Still will not eat the hay that she goes crazy for, almost as much as the pellets.

She is not pawing at the ground, but she keeps laying down in the same spot and the same way.

She did want back in with the others, but I still kept her and her friend in the kidding pen. 

I will try some more things with photobucket


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Is Yahoo not wanting to attach? Do you have highspeed? If you don't that could be why it doesn't want to upload.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

we have satalite high speed. I think maybe the file is to big to want to upload.

I am going to try my msn account and see if it will attach to that email.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

ooo more babies! sounds like you are getting really close!
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

How's it going Allison??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, got frustrated shut down the computer and worked on my broken vacuum before the computer went out the loft door into the snowbank! LOL!

Daisy is resting - still breathing loudly and chewing cud. Not eating. Tail is really wet and icky.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I may have gotten it. I used the beta version inside photobucket, so we will see if it works. It got through the encoding this time, and says that it is uploading to the server now.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL! Oh no, did ya wreck your puter Allison?  HAHA.
Yep, she's a getting there. I am so excited, too!! LOL can you tell??


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh awesome! Yay


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok try this you all -

Please remember that this is the first time that I have used photo bucket and the movie part of my camera.

I noticed when I watched it I had to turn the volume all the way up to hear her.

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... yvideo.flv


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Worked great for me. Wow, that is some loud breathing going on there. I don't know if I have had one do that before. That is kind of strange. Hmmmm. Don't know what to make of that. But it probably just has something to do with all that baby pressure in there..... 

She is so cute .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Katherine.

She just needs to have the babies so I can enjoy the rest of the weekend in a relaxed state of mind! LOL!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i would say you got a little ways to go yet. she is still up on her brisket so most likely no contractions yet. The heavy labored breathing is probably from the kids pushingon her lungs. Just like in people that last little bit of time when they kids are just about done gowing they are taking up a lot of space. Constricting her breathing her food intake everything. Watch for her to be laying sort of half on her side and half on her belly she will stick one rear leg out to brace herself while she pushes. Early contractions she will probably stand up and stretch a lot, you will see her body tense up she may put her face up against a wall. She will curl her tail maybe, most does do it over their back but i have seen them do it to the side and ecen down and out before. She may get up and down a lot, nesting is a commen sign. The straw won't be good enough so she will move it around. 
But i bet she will go within a few days.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Beth. My doe is doing the same thing. I think it is just from all the babies pushing on her lungs. I know it is exciting though! We are in the exact same boat Allison!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

should I let them back in the main pen with the other 9 then, or should I leave her where she is at. They are able to get up on a milk stand, there are 2 fresh buckets of water in there, two pans of alfalfa pellets and the heat light.

They have timothy / grass hay on the milk stand when they want it, and the area is about 6 foot by 8 foot.

Thanks all


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it would be up to you but I have my doe in the kidding stall right now...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

so it will not hinder anything with her being in there? I have a "friend" in their to to keep her company (they came from the same place before I even got them) and then the kitten is in their also, cause he will not leave!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they will be fine. It would probably make you feel better too.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, they should be fine. As long as she has a buddy.. she won't stress too bad. She looked very content in the video.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

cool - I think that I will leave her in there then. She can go nose to nose with the others if she chose to through the slits in the barn wall.

I am going to check on her here in a few, I was eating dinner with the family, and just got done.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i would leave her be, she has a friend and sinse she can see her herdmates she will be fine. You never know when that water will break, she can go from nothing to serious pushing within a half hour. You may come out and she has already had them. If your other doe is an experienced mom she may help to clean them up too. Just make sure your water buckets are low enough that she can drink and high enough that she won't drop a kid in them if she has them standing up. Its unlikely but i have seen it happen. 
Good luck can;t wait to see pictures!
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Beth - 

Daisy is 14.5 inches at the wethers and the buckets are the Tidy Cat buckets, so unless she stands on the milking stand and aims her but at the bucket - which I hope not, I am hoping we are ok. BUT now that you say that - I think I will put them up on the milking stand to be safe!

Fiona - her friend, has never freshened, but is 2 1/2 or so months prego - and has an attitude, so I doubt she will be much help. She had a look on her face earlier like what the heck is wrong with HER!

Daisy has freshened with a single previously, and we believe she has twins from the ultrasound we did September 28th.

So I will check her a couple more times before bed, and then I will probobly get up a few times in the night to check her. 

I didn't get a baby monitor yet, and I can't run to town, cause if I go down the hill, I won't make it back up. With the cold snow that we had, and now the warmer weather, it is an ice skating rink even walking out to the barn! I have to go out around a huge tree and then back to the barn to try and avoid the ice in the driveway.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Good Luck Allison. I am signing off now.. bedtime just about. But I will leave my laptop on, and my YIM instant messenger. If there is an issue or you have a question about something and you can't get ahold of anyone try that. I am not sure if it will wake me up or not (I am going to leave the volume all the way up), but if it does I will be happy to chat to you what to do (but also if I don't reply... know why). My SN for YIM is just liddlelamzydivey.

Relax, and enjoy it! Your first babies are going to be so wonderful .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you so much Katherine!

What is YIM - I must be showing my age here! LOL!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OH LOL! I saw that you had it with the icon under your name... Yahoo Instant Messenger. Do you know how to use it?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, yah - he he! I know that one! LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am sorry I was not here, work then at a family friends house tonight.

She certainly is close but not ready just yet. --- ok stating the obvious, sorry.

From the looks of her and the video she certainly is getting ready.

Now a really good video of a birth is located here:

http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... Flicka.flv

Gives you an idea on how they look when in full contractions.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Holy cow stacey - that was a wonderful video to show what happens!

How long was her labor?

I am off to bed - goodnight.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, that was a gorgeous kid!!!! Nice delivery!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Great video Stacey . I never saw that one.

How's she doing Allison? I am heading outside to do chores, and I will be leaving for Madison soon. But I should be able to check on here once in awhile at Grandma's house if need be.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to leave here at 10 am to be at work....I won't be home until about 6 tonight so I hope she waits until I get home


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She seems to be doing pretty well. No issues over the night. Did look like she ate some through out the night.

It is 9:00 am here, and I went out and she was laying under the heat light chewing cud. I brought in some bread and apple cinnimon english muffins for her, and she was excited for those!!!

She is starting to breath loudly when she is standing now I noticed. I tried to feel her ligs again, and they are definately gone. I think I may have a few to go, but I feel so much safer with her in there. I think when I go out to feed later, I will let her out in the yard or even the pen for a little bit, just so that she can see everyone and get a little exercise. I know when I was about to deliver, it helped when I would stay active.

Thank you all for your thoughts and putting up with me!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She was in labor for quite a few hours before she started pushing.

I think I noticed her separate herself around 9:00am. She was having contractions for a couple hours and I believe she delivered around 1:00pm or so. 

Even during that video it was like probably close to 30 minutes of her pushing like that. 

I would stop the video and then restart when I saw some progress. THen I handed it to my brother so I could help her as you saw me in the video.

The kids one leg was no positioned right but there was NO WAY I could get in to reposition it. So thankfully he was still alive when I pulled him out. They certainly can take quite a pull and still have their legs be fine. I thought I was going to pull his leg off.

ok enough about Pippin and Flicka.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

By looking at the vid, she looked like she's still got a while, and it still sounds like that. I've noticed that before my does kid, they will stop chewing their cud, when they get down to business it is usually very easy to tell.

Good luck and don't pull all your hair out  :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah, she is just lounging around and enjoying the heat light.

I tried to go down my driveway today, cause I wanted to go to town and get a few things for her, well - I'm stuck not a quarter way down my driveway. SO until I can get ahold of my neighbor to pull me out, none of us are going anywhere - 

So she can take her time - LOL!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats a great video stacey, i hate it when those legs arn;t quite in the position. I had a doe deliver a kid a few years ago and by the time i figured out there was only one leg foreward her head was out I thought i was going to break the babies shoulder pulling on only one leg but she slid out just fine. 
Kelebeck, if you do end up having to pull a little bit, make sure you always pull downjust like stacey did in her video. 
I know there is another really good video of a saanen doe giving birth on Youtube. 
Im going to take everyone for a walk int he woods now and will be back in a couple hours. 
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Here ya go Allison.. another great video .




It is also pretty funny! 
Any more progress since you last posted?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nah, nothin'.

I let her out with everyone and so that she could munch on the x-mas tree also a bit. She seemed to enjoy the treat!

I actually have been working on getting my jeep out of the ditch, where I got it stuck earlier today, and then had to walk the 1/4 mile uphill on the ice, cause I parked it at the bottom. I did not want to have to have it pulled out again in the morning! LOL!

I am fixin' to go out and put them both back in the stall here shortly, but she seems to be just standing around. When we were walking back up the hill earlier, everyone else came running out into the big pen to follow us up to the house along the fence, and she stayed back under the easement.

Will definately keep you posted though, and I will watch the video right now.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww!! She is following the doe's code of honor. Ugggh . I so thought she would have kidded by now!!!! But sometimes they just like to fool us. 
BTW, have you read the doe's code of honor? I will see if I can scrape it up....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No I haven't - that video was really good - thanks for sharing~

I think she will wait till the middle of the week and I have left for work, and when I come home - there will be babies - that will be my luck because I want to be there so badly!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

that seems to be the way it works. I was home from work three days last year over the time of callys due date. She was bagged up in the kidding stall ligaments gone everything. Nothing Nothing Nothing. An hour after i left for work on saturday i got a call saying she had kidded....
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, here ya go Allison!! This is the greatest thing . I love it!!

Doe's Secret Code of Honor 
The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is
ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before
its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):


1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all
involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and
desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.


2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out.
Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean
the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you,
kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use
an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine
while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then
begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of
someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're
getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least
three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are
mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing
your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and
nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things
to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to
avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear
that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for
another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems
fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful
wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when
to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has
been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is
what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action!
The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a
good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching
for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time
someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love
you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly
special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a
beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next
generation of those who wait.
Author Unknown


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OH my gosh - Number 7 hit it right on the head!!!

I am so screwed!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ha ha....Allison!! We are both royally *******!!! Binky is just gonna mess with me til I let my guard down and prepare for her second DD of the 28th!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

You poor, poor ladies. LOL this just sucks . Naughty goats!!! LOL!! They just love following their special code... :roll:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

You know i don;t know whats worse. Knowing the due date and having does hold on to those kids for ever. Or not knowing the due date and watching them and wondering ok when are you guys going to do this. I have done it both ways and every year my girls drive me nuts with when they're going to kid.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

See, I told my hubby that it's NOT him!!! I've got all the due dates down but its's Binky that's making me nuts!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL Liz, tell him this is most nutzo time of year for all of us goat people. Its definatly Binky thats making you nuts!
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, silly Binky!!! HAHA! :roll: C'Mon Binky and Daisy... I know you love the code.. but please!! This is going to make us really lose our marbles... :ROFL:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

So, Allison, how is she currently doing??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I checked on her this morning and she was laying down under the heat light.

Her and Fiona ate all the alfalfa pellets that I put out for them and it looked like the hay had been moved around (but that could have been from the kitten)

She looked up at me this morning, but did not want to get up. She was chewing her cud fast and hard again.

When I went to put her in the stall last night, she was very eager to go, but when I went to grab Fiona, she tried to run, ran towards mama llama, and I ended up taking a pretty good kick to the leg. 

I am very lucky that she hit me where she did. I know that she did not mean to get me as the goats had been bothering her for about 30 minutes, as Joe Dirt was trying to "do his thing" to one of my wethers, and they were running under her legs and around her. I took a blow to the inside of my left leg about 4 inches below my knee. Thank god she brushed the inside of my leg and did not get me straight on. Hubby said she would have broke my leg had she got me straight on. Or if she would have got me on the knee. I took a bunch of Aleve last night and iced it, so it is bruised today but not to swollen. 

Hubby laughed, because our cars are parked 1/2 mile down a pure ice road, and we are having to walk up and down to the house from our vehicles. He said that I was lucky that it wasn't worse, because there would be no way he could carry me down the hill.

I will check her when I get home later tonight, but knowing my luck she will hold out till the 28th.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor Allison! I got kicked in the leg, straight on by my mom's horse and the muscle in my leg separated....ouch!!!! The horse probably weighed at least 500-600 lbs.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ouch! I'm sorry you got kicked Allison! I hope Daisy kids SOON!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so I am leaving work right now - I have to make one tiny stop and then the long hike up the mountain to get to the house!

Wish me luck!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck with all of that Allison! I hope you make your hike alright. I don't envy you at all there! I hate getting kicked by anything.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Daisy is doing good. No real noticable change then I got home, except I got one heck of a kick from her lower side from a baby!

I did notice though when I was running along her side, that around her tail it is sooper gooshy. And also along the top on her right side. It is so soft and squishy. Is this normal??

Her udder is still the same - no change in that for a while.

She was putting her hooves up on me trying to get to the bread (she LOVES bread) and was rubbing her head on me. When I went to take hay into the big pen, she ran in there, and then right back into her kidding stall. She seems to really like it in there!

Have a good night you all!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, she may have a little while longer but you never know..it can change so fast!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

So, Allison.. has she changed at ALL today? The soft and squishiness kind of sounds like her ligs being gone.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

nah, nothing today. I am thinking that she is going to hold out till the end of the month on me. I saw her being bred that would have put the due date on the 28th of January, but she was running with a buckling before I got her. That is why we thought she might go earlier. But seems like she is going to hold out.

I am going to keep her in the stall when I am not at home, and then I will let her out on the weekends when I can watch her real close and make sure everyone is being nice to her.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry Allison but we are now the same again!!! My doe is holding out on me too!!! I guess the next time she does anything will be when she kids....She needs to think of us now and stop being selfish...hehe


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree unselfish goats would be nice! LOL!

We have no power at our house, and it has been a heck of a morning - 

I am so worried. I have my goaties out in the birthing pen, and we have no power for the heat lamp, which is keeping them a little warmer, but also for the water heater for the big troff for all the animals in the big pen. The heat light was also keeping the water in the pen from freezing..... AGH.

But on the good side, Daisy was up and around and doing good. She was yelling at me for more bread this morning. She LOVES her bread right now, because it is a sweet bread from the Bakery (they call it farm bread - it is all the bread that they can not sell - and they hook me up very nicely!!!!)

I am going to start a thread on who is due this month, so you will have to add your girl to it.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

okay, I will do that


----------

